
Bastion Fort - Memosyne
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bastion_fort
======
chiph
Star Forts were built in the US as well. During the Revolutionary War,
soldiers loyal to the English King built an earthen 8-point fort near the town
of Ninety Six South Carolina. It successfully repulsed an attack by 50
Patriots under the command of General Nathanael Greene.

The British commander Sir Francis Rawdon, 1st Marquess of Hastings, relieved
the forces there shortly afterwards and abandoned it as part of a general
retreat to Charleston.

[https://www.nps.gov/nisi/learn/historyculture/the-star-
fort....](https://www.nps.gov/nisi/learn/historyculture/the-star-fort.htm)

~~~
riffraff
The wiki article points out a pretty familiar American star fort: the pedistal
of the statue of liberty.

~~~
fiduciary
and by aesthetic (i.e., non-convex) inspiration, Fort Sumter and the Pentagon.

------
dh5
It's fascinating how advances in siege technology resemble fast Darwinian
evolution until of course the bigger fish in planes and tanks come in and eat
everything else up.

~~~
Theodores
But the bastion - as in the HESCO Bastion - has made a comeback:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hesco_bastion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hesco_bastion)

Thanks to the wars in Afghanistan the founder got rich enough to buy Segway.
Then he drove off a cliff in his Segway ending his life.

Camp Bastion in Afghanistan is a big base that is named after the HESCO
Bastions it is made of:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camp_Shorabak](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camp_Shorabak)

There is a surprising amount of money to be made in making containers for
rocks, making black plastic bags for refuse and other things where you would
not imagine a fortune could be made. As per the HESCO example it is a gruff
Northerner with a 'where there is muck there is brass' attitude that
inevitably exploits the potential. Shame about the Segway incident though.

------
dathinab
If someone happen to care, there is a small bastion fort in Berlin (small as
it only has 4 bastions):

[https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zitadelle_Spandau](https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zitadelle_Spandau)
(German Wikipedia has nice images)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spandau_Citadel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spandau_Citadel)
(English, pretty short)

PS: It ~400 Years old, had been redesigned into a bastion fort at same point
and doubled as a prison later on.

~~~
lou1306
We have an even smaller one (still 4 bastions) in my hometown. This one was
designed as a bastion fort from day one, though.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forte_Spagnolo,_L%27Aquila](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forte_Spagnolo,_L%27Aquila)

[https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forte_spagnolo](https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forte_spagnolo)
(the Italian wiki has some additional photos)

------
Waterluvian
A truly beautiful design. Functional, but clearly communicates its purpose.
Citadels that take on this design look intimidating, strong, quiet, calm.

~~~
sandworm101
From the air. From the ground they look like an irregular and haphazard series
of corners, which is part of the point.

~~~
arethuza
I visited Fort George in Scotland recently as I have family in the area and
its interesting how little of the fort you can actually see from immediately
in front of it - just the very top of the main walls - even though there are a
lot of fortifications between those two areas.

You can see this in Google streetview if you go to the car park for visitor
access - you can see almost nothing of the enormous fort even though it is
only a couple of hundred metres away.

------
blunte
One of the things I really enjoy about living in Europe is the frequently
encountered remains of relatively ancient structures, including forts and
bastions.

I currently live 10 minutes by bike from a village that still has its star
defense structures standing, and there's a nice walking path around part of
it. -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IJzendijke#/media/File:IJzendi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IJzendijke#/media/File:IJzendijke_1649_Blaeu.jpg)

There are also several towns in this country which still have impressive walls
and gates. I still admire them when I see them.

------
miguelmota
This is pretty interesting. Now I know where the term bastion host used in
devops came from.

------
fiduciary
related 3-mth old discussion :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18482590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18482590)

------
xxyyzzzzyy
Nerf Bastion!

~~~
pmarreck
Just take my upvote.

Call me a bastion against the ungaming heathens here

